# 1997 Nissan HB Pickup Alternator Question



## lzbvl6 (Jan 27, 2016)

I have a 1997 Nissan HB pickup that I purchases used. The alternator went out and I've purchased a new one from Napa. It appears that that alternator that was on the truck was not an EOM alternator but a used one from a Pathfinder (it has the words "Pathfinder" painted in nail polish on the back and it is a Hitachi LR17C-734B). This Pathfinder alternator has the black wire with a loop (ground wire?) attached to the back to the "E" terminal/screw. The new alternator that I have from Napa does not have an "E" terminal/screw. Any idea what this wire is or where to attach it on the new alternator?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

"E" is for "Earth," meaning that it is a ground wire. Older Nissan trucks had a wire that ran from the "E" terminal to a body ground. Since the alternator grounds through the mounting bolts/bracket/engine, they may have did away with it on later models. That would leave a 10-gauge, white wire from the Alternator fusible link near the battery to the "B" or "BAT" terminal at the back of the alternator and two, 14-gauge wires that go to a gray harness connector that plugs into the alternator.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Speaking of, if your alternator went out it is a good idea to replace those fusible links. Their job is to prevent surges and spikes from your alternator from getting to the electrical components on your truck.

If the alternator was acting up, there is a good chance the fusible links (little wires on the battery) took some damage. New ones are about $12 at the dealership. It would be a good idea to replace those now.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Fusible links are just like fuses. If their circuit is not "open," then there's no sense in replacing them.


----------

